# looking for information on apartments in Umm Suqeim



## NihongoDude (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello all,

I will be moving to Dubai in less than a month and my company has provided me an apartment at the garden apartments in Umm Suqeim. Unfortunately I know nothing of the area and cannot find any information on the web about the complex. If anyone knows of this apartment building and what the area is like, ie nearby stores, and how far from the Metro, that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure where the Garden Apartments are but Umm Suqeim is a nice area, walking distance to the beach (but not the Metro - you'll need to rely on the Metro feeder buses) and well served for supermarkets and restaurants (and for some reason, hundreds of cosmetic surgery clinics).

It is a quiet area though and most of your neighbours will be Arab families so socialising locally may be tricky. But it's a far nicer place to live than places like the Marina, etc. I never get tired of waking up to the noise of the birds singing loudly and going to sleep to the sound of crickets chirping.

Do you know which number of Umm Suqeim it is? (There's 1, 2 and 3). If it's Umm Suqeim 3 then you'll be close to Madinat Jumeirah, Burj Al Arab and Wild Wadi!


----------



## NihongoDude (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I think we are in Umm Suqeim 2 but I'm not positive about that. I won't know for sure until I show up next month.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Great area - and the beach at the end of Al Thanya Road (US2) is one if the best beaches in Dubai. Taxi to the nearest Metro wont cost much.
Close to Mall of The Emirates, if you get fed up of the beach you can go skiing!!!!


----------

